

Q(): Powerful debug printing in Python - scrollaway
https://github.com/zestyping/q

======
scrollaway
This is not my library, but it's an incredibly useful Python debugging tool
which everybody should know about.

The README says everything. Write `import q; q(foo)` in your program, and foo
_will_ be printed to /tmp/q. No messing around with settings, no figuring out
your complex environment's logging settings, where stdout/stderr end up, etc.

It doesn't just get printed there, either. It has very powerful, syntax-
highlighted representation of the data. If you do q(a, b, c), it will print
the variables to the shell.

For example, q(target, amount) in the hit() function of my Hearthstone
simulator prints the following:

[http://i.imgur.com/6piNiyT.png](http://i.imgur.com/6piNiyT.png)

~~~
joshbaptiste
Great library indeed.. thanks for this

